# scroll saw video tips



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have decided, that from time to time, I will be making video shorts with tips or demonstrations for scrolling. Scroll saw work seems to be a dying art and I would like to preserve it if I can. I will be uploading the videos to my youtube page but if there is an interest, I will most certainly post them here on this particular thread as well. Is this something that you guys would be interested in and if so, are there any particular videos or demonstrations that you would want to see? After a while, I may expand my videos to other types of woodworking, but for now, I will stick to scrolling. What do you guys think? If just one person is interested, then to me it is worth it to post.


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

I for one, would appreciate that. You've got some mad skills with that thing! Anything you pass along will be great.


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

*Ken's Videos*

Ken, I think your idea to post some videos would be most highly recevied by the majority of the members.

I know I would enjoy seeing some more of your scroll work.

Please do post the videos.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, that's 2 members that have an interest so it's worth it to me. Keep in mind guys that I am no professional videographer and these short videos will be geared to the beginner. Some may be just for fun. For now, I only have 2 videos, but I plan on making more as time goes on. Any suggestions for video topics are more than welcome.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*A demonstration of intricate fretwork*

This is a video that some of you have already seen. As requested by another member on WWT, I made a video showing the rough procedure for cutting one of my intricate fretwork pieces. I hope you enjoy this video.
Thanks for watching.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Blade control*

This is a video tip on a way to improve blade control when scrolling a piece.
Thanks for watching.


----------



## Wood chips (May 7, 2011)

Yes i am fairly new to scrolling any and all tips are greatly welcomed

Sent from my iPod touch using Wood Forum


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Kenbo. I have always had trouble with circles and will definitely try your tip the next time I get to cut something. I appreciate the tips.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have not gotten into doing any scroll work, but have always wondered how folks manage to make such finely detailed art. So yeah, I'll be watching for the videos...


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Kenbo,

I've tried some scrolling and definitely would appreciate some tips to help me improve my skills. Thanks for the videos!

Bill


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

I'm in too Ken.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Keep 'em coming, Ken. And, thanks!


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Ken. The thing I have the most trouble with is clamping the blade top & bottom. Maybe it's a cheap saw. I see you do your bottom pretty quick. Mine is a PIA.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

TS3660 said:


> Thanks Ken. The thing I have the most trouble with is clamping the blade top & bottom. Maybe it's a cheap saw. I see you do your bottom pretty quick. Mine is a PIA.


Yeah I had the same problem years ago when I tried with a cheaper saw. Caused me to lose interest. Ken has got my interest going again but I have not decided to invest in a good saw and definitely not ready to get one like Ken has. Very nice saw Ken.

Thanks for your post and the video's Ken but I got to say you sound much different then what I expected. :laughing: You read post and I guess after so many you get your own idea of what people would sound like.


Anyway keep up the good work you are inspiring people to start or improve on scrolling.:thumbsup:


----------



## dandan45 (Jul 1, 2011)

Kenbo - Thanks for the videos. I have not done any scroll work yet, but would like to. It is time for me to do more woodworking and the scroll saw really interest me. Keep adding them in. Thanks. Kids woodworking projects and betta fish  interest me. Will investigate some scroll work for these.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Blade chucking and controlling blade slip*

A short demonstration video on blade chucking (I like saying that) and a tip on blade slip.





 



If you guys are interested, feel free to subscribe to my youtube channel. At least that way, you'll get e mail notifications of new uploaded videos.

Thanks for watching
Ken


----------



## Bismillah-handcrafts (May 15, 2011)

Asalaam wa'alykum and Peace be upon you All. 

I am scroll saw user and it would be very good if you got some videos going. When l started off l couldn't find any decent videos to learn from. Saying that Steve Good on YouTube has excellent videos and l did learn alot from him. 

It would be nice to know which scroll saws everyone is using. I am using the scheppach deco 450 variable, it's German made and very solid. Had it for over a year without any problems. 

Check my work out and tell me what you think. 

Peace an blessings. 

Qashif Masud 
Www.Bismillah-handcrafts.co.uk


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks Ken, once more.
The short format, focusing on one or two bits of info is great.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks Gene, I'm hoping to keep it in a short format. I don't want to bore the viewer with too much information, but I want to give enough information that it is useful. Some tips will be useless to some people and I am trying to gear it to the beginner, but hopefully, even seasoned scrollers will enjoy some of my tips and demonstrations.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Ken. The "no look" tip may help me. And practice practice practice.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Avoiding confusion with blade labels*

A quick tip to avoid confusion.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

steve maybe good but kenbos great haha his youtube name scares me a little though hahaha


----------



## Wood chips (May 7, 2011)

*scroll saw video*

hey Ken i love your videos, great tips Thanks for taking the time out of your day to help all out:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys. A lot of these tips are aimed at the beginner scroller, but I do intend to start adding other tips and tricks as well as some technique videos. Anything you are interested in seeing a video about, I will be more than happy to post one. 
Although I will be posting my latest videos here, feel free to subscribe to my youtube page. It's free and you'll get notifications when a new video is uploaded.
Here's where to find me.
http://www.youtube.com/user/kennyearrings1


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

I dig it, Ken! Thanks for doing this, maybe it'll inspire me to blow the dust off the old 16" Dremel SS I have sitting around collecting dust!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Inside/outside peak technique*

The original video that was posted here has been deleted due to an error in the video. I have reshot the video and corrected the error.
This is a video outlining the technique of cutting inside and outside peaks, to obtain sharp, crisp corners.


----------



## dandan45 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Scroll Saw Video*

Beginner videos are just fine with me. We all need to start somewhere and I could use all the help I can get to do things the right way.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Pattern application and removal*

A short video discussing the method of applying and removing a scrolling pattern.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Great videos Ken,

How bout one on blade selection, IE... materials, thickness, intricacies.

I know I'm lost in that area. :huh:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Great suggestion. I'll work on that for ya.


----------



## Drillbit (Jan 13, 2011)

Kenbo - great timing. My first scrollsaw is due to be delivered tomorrow. I have been wanting one since I first heard you describe how you made that bike of yours.

I check in today, and look what I see. Videos from the master himself!!

You definitely need a website/blog of your own somewhere to host these videos - then you can get them on Youtube and reach a wider audience.

Let me know if you need any help with the blog / website thing.
Toby


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Toby, if you look in the signature of my posts, you will find a link to my Youtube channel. Feel free to follow the channel as I will be adding videos from time to time. For now, there are only 6 videos on there, but then again, I only just started the channel. Thanks for the kind words.
ken


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Scroll saw blade selection*

As requested, a quick video outlining the universal numbers of scroll saw blades and their capacities.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

WOW!, That was quick Ken. :yes:

Thank you very much! :smile:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

You're very welcome. This may also help with the other types of blades.

View attachment blade usage.pdf


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Squaring the blade*

Is your blade square to your table? Here's a quick test you can do to find out.


----------



## AndyA (Jan 7, 2011)

Just saw this thread and immediately subscribed to your channel. Looking forward to learning better ways to scroll. I've just been "cuttin away" and seeing what I can figure out which hasn't been bad but to get some pointers is great! I'm looking forward to trying some of your pointers out. Thanks for sharing the knowledge and experience with those of us just starting out!

I've watched a lot if steve goods videos as well and learned quite a bit from there as well. I still have problems with blade tensioning, figuring out what speed to cut at, and I tend to guide the wood a little to fast into the blade. I've already chewed up the plastic insert around the blade on my skil 16" scroll saw a little bit. Gonna have to either figure out how to make a new one or order one soon I think. 
Keep up the great work!


----------



## Drillbit (Jan 13, 2011)

Ken - my brand new scroll saw arrived today and I spent a great evening watching your videos. Thanks, and keep them coming please!

It's a LOT harder than it looks when you do it. One minute I am following the cut, and next thing the blade has just jumped to where it felt like going! Can't wait to try the blade rounding tip.

Thanks for the videos!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing some of your first projects. If you have any questions, feel free to ask. That's why I'm here.
Ken


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Scroll saw accessories*

A quick video listing 4 accessories that I consider must haves to make your scrolling experience more enjoyable.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Stack cutting*

A video demonstrating stack cutting and a simple method of attaching blanks together.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Tight cornering demonstration*

Someone on my Youtube channel commented that when it comes to turning the stock on tight corners, they were afraid they would break the blade. This is just a quick video demonstrating how, with the correct blade selection, a piece of stock can be rotated as fast or as slow as you like without having to worry about blade breakage. Blades are going to break from time to time; that's the nature of the scroll saw.


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Impressive. What size blade were you using for that demonstration? I have tried a 1/8" and can't get close to that. Can you throw a couple of words out about size of blade versus the radius of cuts available for the size?

Thanks again for the video, I look forward to them.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Ken, You have to title your videos "Give it a try, guys"


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Warnock said:


> Impressive. What size blade were you using for that demonstration? I have tried a 1/8" and can't get close to that. Can you throw a couple of words out about size of blade versus the radius of cuts available for the size?
> 
> Thanks again for the video, I look forward to them.


 
For this particular demonstration, I was using a #2 blade with 1/4" stock. The back of the blade was rounded for better control as was described in another video that I did. As far as the blades vs. the radius of cuts, it is more a matter of the size of the blade vs the thickness of stock. Naturally, if the blade is super thin, there is no limitations to how small you radius can be, and although thicker blades do have some limitations, it is possible to turn a thicker blade on a dime and head back in the opposite direction. The key is to keep your saw running and adjust your feed rate. 




> Ken, You have to title your videos "Give it a try, guys"


:laughing: That's funny because after I watched my videos, I told Mrs Kenbo that I think I have a catch phrase.........."give it a try guys, thanks for watching." :laughing:
I just have to decide what big name actor I want to play me in the Hollywood feature of my life.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

i want to see all of your bloopers, hahaha i can see it now as your reading from a card and it drops to the floor dam it honey i said hold it where i can see it,:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Zero Clearance Inserts*

A video tip on making temporary zero clearance inserts for your scroll saw.


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Your timing is great Ken, I have been trying to come up with an idea to reduce the size of then hole in my scroll saw table. Mine is about 1X2 inches.

Still thinking of trying to cut a piece of walnut to place in there, managed to make one for the bandsaw.

Thanks for the idea. Might need this idea to finish mine. :thumbsup:


----------



## WoodBen (Jul 21, 2011)

*Great encourager!*

Thanks! I bought a scroll saw some time back. I didn't know anyone around that could teach me and tried to teach myself. How do you teach what you don't know??? Made several attempts but never got the hang of it. I think your videos are a great idea!! Maybe I'll keep the scroll saw and try again.:thumbsup:


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

Alright Ken, we want you to hold the camera, look into it, talk with excitement, and then show the piece your teaching us! GO HOLLYWOOD!!:thumbsup: By the way the videos are still VERY addicting.

I must admit, hearing your voice, and seeing your pics, and all your writing, everything seems different if that makes any sense. I didn't picture that as your voice I guess is what I'm saying. :blink:

Looking forward to the next ones.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Compound Cutting*

A video demonstrating using compound cutting to get a 3 dimensional piece.







 



And the blooper


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Overcoming Saw Depth Limits*

Sometimes, you need to cut a longer piece than the throat of your scroll saw will allow. A video showing how to overcome this problem.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

great vids as usual kenbo, keep them coming, I save them all









Kenbo said:


> I just have to decide what big name actor I want to play me in the Hollywood feature of my life.


 This is almost too easy.....Kevin James of coarse....hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Sanding modification*

A video showing how to use your scroll saw as a small detail sander.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello Kenbo, I've watched probably 8 of your videos so far so please forgive me if you've already answered this question and I missed it. What do you think of spiral blades and in what applications might they shine? I know they allow you to cut in any feed direction but, personally, I've only found them to be harder to follow a line with. I'm sure there must be an ideal use for them that I am unaware of.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Hello Kenbo, I've watched probably 8 of your videos so far so please forgive me if you've already answered this question and I missed it. What do you think of spiral blades and in what applications might they shine? I know they allow you to cut in any feed direction but, personally, I've only found them to be harder to follow a line with. I'm sure there must be an ideal use for them that I am unaware of.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 

Hey Steve, thanks for the question. Spiral blades are one of those tihngs that you either love, or hate. They are an awkward blade that takes some time to master. If your cutting requires crisp edges and sharp corners, then a spiral blade is not for you. Spiral blades are good for veining cuts as long as you don't choose a blade that is too thick for the vein. I have found, that where they really shine, is in one of the intricate cuttings or in something such as a portrait. A cutting where sharp, crisp detail is not essential and where the cuts may be too small to actually rotate the stock without breaking the surrounding wood. Basically, the finest of fretwork. Spiral blades are also great for when the stock you are cutting is too large to rotate on your saw. Hope this helps.
Drop me a line if you need more info.
Ken


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

Keep up the great work Kenbo.....I just ordered some and was gonna ask bout them too


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Sanding intricate fretwork*

How to sand intricate fretwork with a power sander to minimize damage to the work piece.


----------



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

Most Definitely would love to see


----------



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

WOW Thanks Ken I love Your video on Blade Chucking (I like saying it to). I just upgraded my saw from a Craftsman 16" to a Excaliber 21" and am still getting myself comfortable with its feel but I have always fed my blade from the Bottom as that's how its gotta be done with the Craftsman but I'm definitely going to give your technique of top feeding a try today. Looks so much quicker.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

*what brand of blades??*



Kenbo said:


> Someone on my Youtube channel commented that when it comes to turning the stock on tight corners, they were afraid they would break the blade. This is just a quick video demonstrating how, with the correct blade selection, a piece of stock can be rotated as fast or as slow as you like without having to worry about blade breakage. Blades are going to break from time to time; that's the nature of the scroll saw.
> 
> 
> ‪Tight cornering demonstration‬‏ - YouTube


What brand of blade's do you use. I use Flying Dutchman blades? Just wondering. I have the 18" hagner saw it works when i do I don't remember if you said which brand you used? del


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The brand of blades that I use are Olson blades of all different types. From spiral to reverse tooth, I use them all. As far as what type of saw I am cutting on, I use an Excalibur 30" saw and I love it.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Kenbo, love your videos. Gotta try all your tips. Keep 'em coming, I'm learning a ton. Thanks so much!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Pattern Removal*

A video demonstrating the removal of a pattern using a heat gun.


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Good tip Ken, a hair drier/dryer could be used too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

For those who are interested. I have changed the format of my youtube page. The channel is no longer dedicated to the scroll saw, but rather I will try to post videos about woodworking of all kinds. I'm hoping to keep this as an ongoing thing. There just wasn't enough material to continue a scrolling channel for me. 
I'm looking forward to the new challenges. Hope to see you there.
My channel intro video.


----------



## Davisjr70 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks Ken for the videos. Just watched a few of them. Especially liked the rounding the back of the blade with the sharpening stone tip. Must give this one a try. And my other favorite tip is using the magnet strip to identify what blade is left in the saw. I am one of those who does not use my scroll saw often. And when I do I tend to leave the blade in the saw. 

And one other comment. I like the videos are short. I have watched other video which some are rather long. Before they are even half way into them I stop watching. Or I just have A.D.D. and just get bored watching.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Davisjr70 said:


> Thanks Ken for the videos. Just watched a few of them. Especially liked the rounding the back of the blade with the sharpening stone tip. Must give this one a try. And my other favorite tip is using the magnet strip to identify what blade is left in the saw. I am one of those who does not use my scroll saw often. And when I do I tend to leave the blade in the saw.
> 
> And one other comment. I like the videos are short. I have watched other video which some are rather long. Before they are even half way into them I stop watching. Or I just have A.D.D. and just get bored watching.


Thanks for the kind words. I try to keep the videos to a reasonable length so that I don't lose the audience. Quick and to the point. My early videos were also shot in one take so they had to quick. Hopefully, I will continue to keep them brief and to the point. Feel free to let me know if I don't.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*Rock On, Man!*

Hi Ken and everyone!
By the very nature of our field (patternmaking/prototype building), we need to incorporate some intricate scrolling in most jobs.
We use a Rockwell 24" oldie, a Craftsman 24" clone oldie, a Hawk 26" and (believe it or not), a Shopsmith 20" Newer model saw attachment :smile:!
With different blades in each, there is something to be said about all of them. Nice Excalibur, BTW :yes:!
Anyway, as we do commercial work, our work is intricate, but can be a bit boring :huh:!
Thanx for renewing our interest in scrolling, just for arts' sake for a change! Time to face this new challange! 
Thanx for your videos, keep on keepin' on :smile:!
Best,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

vinnypatternmaker said:


> Hi Ken and everyone!
> By the very nature of our field (patternmaking/prototype building), we need to incorporate some intricate scrolling in most jobs.
> We use a Rockwell 24" oldie, a Craftsman 24" clone oldie, a Hawk 26" and (believe it or not), a Shopsmith 20" Newer model saw attachment :smile:!
> With different blades in each, there is something to be said about all of them. Nice Excalibur, BTW :yes:!
> ...



Thanks for the kind words. They truly are appreciated. I haven't sat down at the scroll saw for a while now, but I'm thinking that it's about time.


----------



## Wood chips (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing all your shop tips they are much appreciated 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## TerryZ (Jul 13, 2012)

My issue when scrolls awing is, even after getting out the square, my cuts are at an angle. I've tried increasing the tension watching the level of the table, but still cuts aren't square to the surface. Any vids greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

TerryZ said:


> My issue when scrolls awing is, even after getting out the square, my cuts are at an angle. I've tried increasing the tension watching the level of the table, but still cuts aren't square to the surface. Any vids greatly appreciated.


Sounds like a tension problem or, you could be cutting stock that is too thick for the blade you are using, causing deflection. Choose the correct size blade for the stock and let the blade do the work. Forcing the blade can also cause deflection and cuts that are not square to the board.


----------

